# whale of a Time



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Whale of a time

The high point of our trip to the Rigs was seeing a whale surface less than 5 yards from the boat. The whale followed the boat for 20 min. sometimes swimming below the boat. Nothing like being in 2000+ ft of water and the sonar showing 6 ft. Jack and Donnie discussed weather it was a blue nose or sperm whale- I know what it was . It was a big whale.

Anyway trip details; We left Sherman Cove around noon and were warned about rough seas. It was little rough but we decided to continue on. A stop at 252 found AJs, but only one was legal. The it was off to P- tuna rig. Water was clear but not real blue, seas were heavy swells, light wind. And no fish. We fished all night, 1 BFT that was eaten by a shark before we got him/her into the boat. Tally for the night, 2 barracuda , the head of one BFT and a whale sighting. barracuda

Around 8 am we went in search for more AJs , again all short. So we went for snowy grouper and tile. 4 snowy grouper and 2 tile plus some other type of grouper that only Jack can identify. On the way back, we stopped for some mingos. 15 mingos, between 14 - 21 inches, one lionfish , 12 inches and lots of white snapper. 

Nice ride home Little disappointing that no tuna were in the box, but a fun day with good people.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

At least you gave it one heck of a try. Still a good post.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Way to stay at it and bring home some bacon. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Were you guys fishing on the pursuit at the petronius?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Good trip.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Hall Pass said:


> Were you guys fishing on the pursuit at the petronius?


 
Yes we were on Trigger Happy I assume since you asked , you were also there. How did you do ??


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At least ya'll didn't get skunked Ed!!! purty cool about the whale! And thanks fer the foot pic, you will now be enshrined!!!!


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

Ed

I think that is some type of rock fish.


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

You forgot about the triple catch Tile, snowy and porgy.


----------



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

jeeze Donnie, forget to hold the fish closer to the camera so they looked bigger......never never go out at night on a full moon.....


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Fajah said:


> jeeze Donnie, forget to hold the fish closer to the camera so they looked bigger......never never go out at night on a full moon.....


 
Interesting comment: Both Donnie and Jack said a full moon was the time to go. They said the fish can see better and eat more--- Based upon what we did I think you are more correct.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep,
when there is a full moon i will not go fishing. day or night.
i have heard why we didn't catch fish during the day. it was a full moon last night and they eat at night.
it was a full moon sat. night and they did not eat. well, maybe they did eat.......500 feet down...that's where we saw them.
my new hypothesis..........don't go fishing on a full moon....day or night.
jack


----------

